

Nokia releases Symbian Anna update. - emwa
http://conversations.nokia.com/2011/08/18/symbian-anna-downloads-begin-today/?sf2013419=1

======
shrikant
I'm ambivalent about portrait QWERTY typing.

I struggle to type on a QWERTY touch keypad on the SO's iPhone 4, and much
prefer Swype in landscape, and T9 in portrait.

Having said that however, Nokia has screwed around with the T9 algorithm to
make it 'smart' (at least on the Symbian^3 range). As a result, you can't
cycle through options in a predictable manner any more! As a life-long Nokia
supporter (so far), and a fan of the awesome industrial design that goes into
their products, this is ridiculously infuriating.

(For e.g.: 4663 produces 'home' or 'good' first depending on which was used
more often recently. Cycling through punctuation symbols is again determined
by [what the algo thinks] the most frequently used symbols. Gah.)

------
brunnsbe
Well, better late than never...

